# Amano molting problem



## Mercy (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys, I got a tank with an amano, some cherrys and crs, all seem to be doing fine, except the amano, he molted today, and now he seems to be having seizures, he's jerking around, and cant seem to control the lower part of his body which is catatonic. 

his claws seem to be jerking around to some extent too, I see his full molt in the tank so there shouldnt be a problem there, but i hope someone has some insight into this


ammonia, nitrite 0
nitrate 5

ph 6.4

planted: I dose seachem flourish and potassium


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

check your GH


----------



## Mercy (Sep 13, 2011)

dont have a gh test kit unforturnatly, but is that a problem usually?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Often it is unfortunately.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Mercy (Sep 13, 2011)

so, last night i did a 20% water change, this morning he was still flipping around so another 20%, and now he seems to be doing fine, but he's missing a bit of his horn @@ weird 
Thanks guys


----------

